# BMQ BORDEN JANUARY  2011



## Cory13 (26 Jul 2010)

*Hey guys,

I'm pretty new to this but it's July 26th 2010 I got my call today for BMQ. I'll be going to borden, Ontario for the start date of January 10th, 2011. I fly out on the 8th. Anyone else going to join me?

Let me know some info guys 

Name, Age, and Job

Cory Dicks, 24, Marine Electrician 

Hope to meet lots of ya here!*


----------



## Rafterman1 (30 Jul 2010)

Ill be there.  I fly out on the same date as you from BC.  
Travis, 22, Med Tech


----------



## kemp1 (31 Jul 2010)

i'll be there

jesse, 18, nav com


----------



## Cory13 (1 Aug 2010)

Can't wait to meet ya's! last names? I do know that that's how we'll know each other


----------



## Rafterman1 (3 Aug 2010)

Cory13 said:
			
		

> Can't wait to meet ya's!



Likewise.  It is going to be a great time!  5 months to go.  I hope it flys by.  So, how are Ontario winter's.. if anyone knows?


----------



## Cory13 (3 Aug 2010)

I lived in Sudbury, only about 3 hrs from there and Borden is about 30 mins from Barrie which i know that town well! and a little over an hour from Toronto so on our first weekend off we need to get out to one of them! as for the weather I checked into it the average highs for January, Febuary and March are: -13, -12, - 7...the average highs are -3, -2, +3 with the record cold of those months being -35. So the weather isn't THAT bad over all BUT in those 3 months they average 99.17 inches of snow (8.26 feet) so that going to be fun field training lol.


----------



## Rafterman1 (3 Aug 2010)

First weekend off will be one to remember.  But I can safely say for the people who go out, I feel no one will remember it. haha.


----------



## kemp1 (7 Aug 2010)

i thought bmq was in quebec?


----------



## Rafterman1 (7 Aug 2010)

> i thought bmq was in quebec?



Not for us.  I hear St. Jean is packed.


----------



## Cory13 (7 Aug 2010)

yeah kemp it usually is at the The Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School is located in Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu, Quebec. But when there is an overflow they are sent to CFB Borden. I looked into allot of forums on here about the difference the training is the same but it seems there are far far less recruits (obviously) and more English then French (again obviously).


----------



## Rafterman1 (8 Aug 2010)

I too checked out topics on Borden.  One thing that came up with Borden compared to St. Jean was Borden has better/healthier rations.   Also, we can go watch the Canucks kick the maple leafs a*s on the weekend.  :nod:


----------



## kemp1 (9 Aug 2010)

O sweet im pumpedd =)


----------



## Rafterman1 (12 Aug 2010)

Just under 5 months to go but has anyone else started training for BMQ?


----------



## Cory13 (12 Aug 2010)

yup I have, I was on St. Jean is 2008 until week 7. I ruptured my Achilles and I got fed up with being there for 6 months of being injured and still not even ready to be put on PAT so I asked for a release. Mind you if I had my time back I would of stayed another year if that's what it took. Anyways it's to late to bitch about it now. But yes if it's anything like St. Jean I'll know exactly what to expect. I'm sure theres lots of forums on here but here are some simple things you can do to adjust.

RUN!!! (soon as you wake up cause that's how we did it) when you get back, make your bed then shower. Do laundry every night (if you don't have enough ask your parents/roommates if you living with them if they have any, I'm sure they's say yes )  You're cardio is the biggest physical need when you go so apart from running tried P90X or something similar to help it (I'm finding it very useful). Theres more detailed things as well to get you into habits like making sure all the things in your cloest are spaced evenly, all the buttons are done up etc..


----------



## Rafterman1 (12 Aug 2010)

Cory13 said:
			
		

> RUN!!! (soon as you wake up cause that's how we did it)



I have started doing that.  How far do you usually pound the pavement for?  I have started with give or take 2-3 miles 3-4 times a week.  After I usually feel like hacking up a lung or 2.  I'm going to step it up with the distance in the next little while.   Is your achilles 100%??


----------



## Cory13 (13 Aug 2010)

we started at 4km and it always takes an hour (we stopped in the parking lots to do push-ups and what not as well) and wen i left we were doing 6km so keep it up and by the time BMQ is here you'll be fine. Yeah it's 100% but I can feel it twitch sometimes if I do the wrong thing, so drill should be fun lol


----------



## dooley1 (19 Aug 2010)

Got my phone call today August 19 2010,  I grew up in Angus.  I know Borden .  I now live in Toronto.  The winters are nice, not as cold as Quebec, but lots of snow.   Can't wait to go, been dreaming of this for a long time and now its here.  Can't wait to meet everyone.

Dooley, 39, Artillery


----------



## Cory13 (19 Aug 2010)

Nice to meet ya Dooley, looks like your gonna bring allot of experience to the table


----------



## dooley1 (19 Aug 2010)

Well I have life experience ,  the days are now longer for me, but that's ok, more time to prep for BMQ.


----------



## Rafterman1 (19 Aug 2010)

Welcome to the club Dooley!  See you in Jan.      I constantly think about BMQ.  The days are not going quick enough.


----------



## PegcityNavy (19 Aug 2010)

congrats to everyone going to BMQ.


----------



## kratz (20 Aug 2010)

Pegcity said:
			
		

> congrats to everyone going to BMQ.



Great to hear your support for their course. Keep that support in mind throughout.

I live here now and cautioned dooley1 about his knowledge. He was happy to hear current
up to date info.

I do not know all  what BMOQ offers, but I wish you all the best.


----------



## PegcityNavy (20 Aug 2010)

kratz said:
			
		

> Great to hear your support for their course. Keep that support in mind throughout.
> 
> I live here now and cautioned dooley1 about his knowledge. He was happy to hear current
> up to date info.
> ...



Thank you, it should be humbling to say the least. I am really looking forward to getting started.


----------



## Rafterman1 (21 Aug 2010)

Hey all.   A Facebook group is up for us.  Search "CFB Borden BMQ Jan10/11" or click the link.  

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=141085139260452&v=wall&ref=ts

Cheers.


----------



## Cory13 (21 Aug 2010)

already joined


----------



## PegcityNavy (22 Aug 2010)

Congrats to everyone.


----------



## dharris95 (3 Sep 2010)

Hey guys!!! I got my call August 11. Probably best day of my life thus far. Especially after being told in July that i'd probably have to wait till next summer before I heard anything. 

Dennis Harris 23 Artillery

Take care guys (and girls), and hopefully see you there!

Harris


----------



## dharris95 (4 Sep 2010)

Anyone who has facebook and is heading to Borden January 2011 join,
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=141085139260452&v=wall&ref=ts


----------



## kkramar (5 Sep 2010)

Train hard and safely. Take my word for it, I was suppose to be leaving next Saturday but due to a case of runners knee. I'm now in January course. Stretch and warm up properly!!!! Seriously!!!


----------



## Dunner (8 Sep 2010)

Hey guys,

I received my call a while ago and just stumbled across this forum. I'm pretty excited to finally be going, it's been a long road. I was told I am flying out on the 8th from Victoria. Any other Victoria folk? I wouldn't mind a few training buddies.. I'm a 25 year old single dad, in for Navy Electronics Technician.


----------



## Rafterman1 (8 Sep 2010)

Hey Dunner,  Welcome to the group!  So far our group is spread from all over Canada.  I could possibly run into you on the way to Borden though, I'm flying from Kamloops.


----------



## Cory13 (11 Sep 2010)

Hey Dunner nice to talk to ya! I'll be a marine electrician so we'll get along i'm sure lol


----------



## dlincognito (12 Sep 2010)

Hey guys, awesome to see everyone is as stoked as me to get started! I'm going in for Aerospace Control OP. Got the call late August, leaving from Vancouver January 9th. Joined the FB group. See you all soon!


----------



## desert fox 2011 (30 Sep 2010)

Hello All!!!

I am excited  :nod: to be there on Jan 10, 2011...I am currently living in Mississauga ON...

Occup Trade:  MARINE ELECTRICIAN
My Last Name:  BILLANES

Cheers!


----------



## dhp_902 (3 Oct 2010)

haha well unless I missed something looks like I'm the only one coming out of the maritimes ! how's it going everyone my name is Doug Peterson and I'm Artillery -Field and im from Halifax Nova Scotia. Got my call a little awhile ago but first attempted to join when i was 16 now at the age of 21 am more ready mentally then i could ever be and cant wait to get going and i hope all you are too !


----------



## Sticktoyourguns (9 Oct 2010)

Hey guys, I'm on course right now from Borden (on a hard earned weekend leave). a few suggestions, get in shape! you have no excuse to not be in great shape when you get there since you know what's coming. Don't forget your legs are an important part of fitness and give them a good workout. Run, run, run! Also there are good times, and bad. But it is all so very much worth pushing forward to be one of the proud protecting Canada's, and it's persons, interests. Good luck, stay fit, and keep your chin up always. Show up with a positive attitude, and remember this course relies heavily on teamwork, so be a team player.

Exercise suggestions:

Squats
Flutter Kicks
Plank
Bridge
Push-ups
Crunches
Running/Sprinting/Jogging
Lunges
Burpees
Bicycles


Cheers,

STYG


----------



## Kulak (12 Oct 2010)

Hey everyone i was just wondering if you guys think i will be joining you cause i plan on going to the reqruitment office this week if i got time or on monday. If i get the call saying i am then sweet ill post up here again all my info and hope to see you all there.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Oct 2010)

Ummmmmm.

Perhaps you had better prepare yourself by reading the topic on "Trades OPEN / Closed ?" and some of the other topics where members have posted of their experiences in the Recruiting process.


----------



## tfly (3 Nov 2010)

Is this thread also for the BMQ start date of 17 January 2011 in Borden?  Or should I start a new one??

Thanks

Tfly


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Nov 2010)

tfly said:
			
		

> Is this thread also for the BMQ start date of 17 January 2011 in Borden?  Or should I start a new one??



This thread is for _all_ January BMQ courses in Borden.  No need to start a new thread.

You're welcome!


----------



## tfly (3 Nov 2010)

In that case...


Name: Pte Fraser Young (Terri-Lynn)
Date: Jan 17th
Location: Borden
Trade: RMS


Hope to meet some of you there.    :warstory:


----------



## FyroniK (4 Nov 2010)

Lucky borden candidates  >


----------



## tfly (5 Nov 2010)

FyroniK said:
			
		

> Lucky borden candidates  >




Does that mean we have some GREAT stuff (or staff) to look forward too??


----------



## Veovius (9 Nov 2010)

Hey Dunner!  I'm from Victoria as well!

I just got the call this morning   I'm going to Borden for BMQ starting January 17th, flying out on the 15th, and I'm in for Military Police (Army).


----------



## Rafterman1 (9 Nov 2010)

Veovius said:
			
		

> I just got the call this morning



Congrats bud.  Join up on FB.


----------



## Dunner (13 Nov 2010)

Hey Veovius, congrats! We have a FB page for the 10th start date. You can find me on there if you want to Tee up for some running or gym time.

Dunner


----------



## kkramar (14 Nov 2010)

I don't suppose anyone from this date is living in Edmonton??


----------



## Roughneck_JRico (15 Nov 2010)

I envy this group! You guys all seem pretty chill and pumped for BMQ. I'm headed to start my BMQ course on January 10th (leave on the 8th) but mine is at CFLRS St. Jean. 

Thought i'd join in on the convo though since everyone seems so excited to go.

Pvt. Rec. Betts (Nick)
Combat Engineering (Army - Combat Arms)
Halifax, NS

P.S - If anyone needs helping with training tips I can offer suggestions for you as I am trading in my Personal Training job with Goodlife Fitness for Army Greens! I've had a few requests in the past for training info and if those people are reading this now I will get the stuff to you ASAP.

All the best to everyone!


----------



## Rafterman1 (15 Nov 2010)

Roughneck_JRico said:
			
		

> Pvt. Rec. Betts (Nick)



Whats a Pvt?  Yeah we all are very excited to get going!  Btw, its Pte


----------



## dhp_902 (19 Nov 2010)

I've also got the call that I'm being switched to St.Jeans from Borden, So I'll be seeing a few of you !  



			
				Roughneck_JRico said:
			
		

> I envy this group! You guys all seem pretty chill and pumped for BMQ. I'm headed to start my BMQ course on January 10th (leave on the 8th) but mine is at CFLRS St. Jean.
> 
> Thought i'd join in on the convo though since everyone seems so excited to go.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rafterman1 (19 Nov 2010)

Switched from Borden to St Jean.


----------



## kkramar (19 Nov 2010)

I got switched to St Jean as well.


----------



## tfly (22 Nov 2010)

I was switched to St. Jeans as well.  Anyone know why?  I was looking forward to Borden, but have heard a few good things about St. Jean.


----------



## Loachman (22 Nov 2010)

Rafterman1 said:
			
		

> Whats a Pvt?  Yeah we all are very excited to get going!  Btw, its Pte



"Pvt" is the abbreviation for "pervert". Be very, very careful around that one.


----------



## kemp1 (23 Nov 2010)

kkramar said:
			
		

> I don't suppose anyone from this date is living in Edmonton??



right here.


----------



## Veovius (24 Nov 2010)

Just found out that I'm set for the 17th.


----------



## Veovius (28 Nov 2010)

Veovius said:
			
		

> Just found out that I'm set for the 17th.



Whoops....wrong thread.  Meant to post in the St. Jean one


----------



## Cory13 (28 Nov 2010)

haha its ok veovius we call got changed from boreden to st jean, i just can't change the name of the topic, we have a fb group too


----------



## elitesouljah (23 Dec 2010)

you all got changed to st. jean because borden has stopped bmq for reg force. Our platoon will be the last one to go through bmq at borden.


----------



## tfly (23 Dec 2010)

elitesouljah said:
			
		

> you all got changed to st. jean because borden has stopped bmq for reg force. Our platoon will be the last one to go through bmq at borden.




That's too bad, I was looking forward to Borden. I'll have to make the most of St. Jean I guess.


----------



## Guss (3 Jan 2011)

Are you guys sure you're going to Borden for BMQ? Our course started in November and we were told by our NCOs that we, along with our sister platoon, were going to be the final course. I think it would be pretty cool if there were another couple platoons, the shacks seem really empty.

PS: The food at Borden is amazing. The cooks treat us reaaaallly nice. I'm totally pumped to go finish BMQ! =D


----------



## kkramar (3 Jan 2011)

We are all going to St Jean. Theres a whole new thread and facebook page for it.


----------



## orca73 (4 Jan 2011)

Guss said:
			
		

> Are you guys sure you're going to Borden for BMQ? Our course started in November and we were told by our NCOs that we, along with our sister platoon, were going to be the final course. I think it would be pretty cool if there were another couple platoons, the shacks seem really empty.
> 
> PS: The food at Borden is amazing. The cooks treat us reaaaallly nice. I'm totally pumped to go finish BMQ! =D



Just to let everyone know the correct information, yes CFLRS det Borden is closing down the Regular Force BMQ due to the decision made by CDA to not fund this particular course.  HOWEVER, NRTD Borden will continue to run the Reserve Force BMQ until further notice.  That being said, there are plans for both the spring and summer courses.  At the present time, the staff at NRTD does not know what the bussiness plan will be come September.


----------

